# Breaking Bad now available on AMC HD On Demand



## Amnesia

For those of us who watched _Mad Men_ in HD and were wondering what would happen with _Breaking Bad_, the show is now available On Demand (probably to the same people who were able to watch _Mad Men_ in HD On Demand)


----------



## bicker

No Closed Captioning though. Grrrrr.


----------



## mwhip

Man I wish HDnet or UHD would pick these up for HD rebroadcast on DirecTV. I bet they look really good in HD.


----------



## Amnesia

I don't think _Breaking Bad_ benefited as much from HD as did _Mad Men_...


----------



## markbox

I don't see Breaking Bad available from Comcast OnDemand so this
must be a regional thing. Of course I also don't get AMC in
HD to begin with so perhaps that is why? I'm in the SF Bay Area.
_
If you describe the OnDemand menus you tunnel through to 
get to Breaking Bad I'll check my menu again.


----------



## Amnesia

No one gets AMC HD.

Go to On Demand / TV Entertainment / AMC / Breaking Bad HD


----------



## rkester

I'd like to watch this stuff in HD too. SD just makes me cry... and I don't think DTV's ondemand has more than like 3 movies in HD and no shows so far.


----------

